# Drayton Manor



## gewatts (Jul 24, 2009)

We went to Drayton Manor yesterday armed with a DLA letter expecting to be able to get a disabled wristband for Katie (as we did at Alton Towers not long ago) . We were told that she could only have one if she had mobility problems or was autistic. Diabetes did not count. We explained that she couldn't wait in a long queue in case of a hypo and also because she's on the loo all the time but they still said NO. Weren't very impressed. Luckily it wasn't too busy so there weren't any huge queues.

Does anyone know any other Theme Parks apart from Alton Towers where you can get a disabled wristband for diabetics?


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 24, 2009)

That is a shame that it happened, I would have thought the DLA letter would be enough, maybe a letter from DSN would also be helpful?
You might find this thread helpful it has some info regarding theme parks. i know Adrienne is involved in fighting for diabetes childrens rights.

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=2820&highlight=chessington

(i have moved to general board)


----------



## SacredHeart (Jul 24, 2009)

Thorpe park does them.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 24, 2009)

It is a shame one jobs worth spoils everyones fun. I hope you are able to sort something out and enjoy the rest of the summer.


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Jul 24, 2009)

*I don't mean any offence and I'm not having a go.....*but do you really think being a diabetic is really an entitlement to have special treatment/classed as a disability at theme parks?

Diabetics should always carry food, so wouldn't have a problem in queueing up for a long period of time and everyone needs the loo sometime.

Also I think if I had been given 'special treatment' when going to a theme park with all my friends as a teenager, I would have felt even more different to them (i.e. in having to do injections/BG tests/eat regualrly etc).

I'm sorry, please don't take offence. I just don;t understand the reasons.


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 24, 2009)

urban, we have had this discussion recently (got a bit heated) and there were a few of us that weren't really clear or understand why people with diabetes needed a special pass, but from the parents of kids with diabetes I was able to understand why it is needed particulary for kids. 

We are all entitled to our views and discusison and debate is healthy


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi, Urbansoulpie, yes, we have had this debate before (if you follow the link above from sofaraway). There are special considerations for smaller children, I believe. It's not as thought they were going to be inundated with diabetic children - there are, what, 25,000 in the country as a whole, not all of them young enough to be given special consideration. So I think it would be better if some concession could be given.

p.s. you couldn't have paid me to go to a theme park as a kid - I hated the places!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 24, 2009)

gewatts said:


> We went to Drayton Manor yesterday armed with a DLA letter expecting to be able to get a disabled wristband for Katie (as we did at Alton Towers not long ago) . We were told that she could only have one if she had mobility problems or was autistic. Diabetes did not count. We explained that she couldn't wait in a long queue in case of a hypo and also because she's on the loo all the time but they still said NO. Weren't very impressed. Luckily it wasn't too busy so there weren't any huge queues.
> 
> Does anyone know any other Theme Parks apart from Alton Towers where you can get a disabled wristband for diabetics?





Hi gewatts...

Sorry to hear you've had to encounter this problem with a theme park aimed at children...I'm sure Adrienne will be able to point you in the right direction of other theme parks that offer disabled wristbands for diabetics...I think Lightwater Valley do and Blackpool pleasure beach

Heidi
x


----------



## katie (Jul 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> p.s. you couldn't have paid me to go to a theme park as a kid - I hated the places!



Me too! I'm terrified! haha, I went to thorpe park a couple of years ago and forced myself to try all the rides.  It was the worst day of my life!!


----------



## katie (Jul 24, 2009)

Urbansoulpie said:


> *I don't mean any offence and I'm not having a go.....*but do you really think being a diabetic is really an entitlement to have special treatment/classed as a disability at theme parks?
> 
> Diabetics should always carry food, so wouldn't have a problem in queueing up for a long period of time and everyone needs the loo sometime.
> 
> ...



Just wanted to say that I totally agree when it comes to older children and adults, but as Sofaraway said, it was very well explained my the parents on here why some young children may need a wristband so that their day isnt ruined by hypos and constantly needing the toilet etc etc.

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=2819&highlight=cinema&page=2


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2009)

katie said:


> Me too! I'm terrified! haha, I went to thorpe park a couple of years ago and forced myself to try all the rides.  It was the worst day of my life!!



I used to work for Saga Holidays, and the boss there was great. He struck a deal with Disneyland Paris to take the entire company (and partners/spouses/children) for the Christmas do. We had free run of one of the sections of the park - all rides free. Shame I don't like theme parks! I did go on Space Mountain...and disliked it intensely! There was free food and beer though, and entertainment, os it wasn't bad. We actually drank Disneyland dry, which was quite a laugh!

I know you're supposed to be 'frightened' and get an adrenalin buzz, but they just *really* terrify me, as I'm not good with heights.


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 24, 2009)

I know Gabi's daughter she is 5 years old and yes she should have special treatment, what Gabi didn't mention is that Katie had a hypo even though she only experienced small queues. She had to be carried so in fact children with diabetes do have mobiliy problems. 
Gabi is very careful to ALWAYS carry food, crikey she even carries food for me if she thinks ill forget, which i usually do! 

I think that if you are registered disabled then you should be entitled to a wrist band regardless of the disability. 

Its a tiny gift for a theme park to give to a child who has to put up with so much in their lives. personally i would queue for a year so that my daughter doesn't walk with a limp and i know Gabi would do the same for Katie not to have diabetes but it isn't going to happen so let them have a pass! 

Gabi: i'd go to the Disability Discrimination board with this. 

Thanks for covering for me today xxx

Julie x


----------



## gewatts (Jul 24, 2009)

I can see that this seems to be quite a contraversial topic and we are all entitled to our opinions. Katie is only 5 and whenever we go out on a day trip most of the day is spent hunting for toilets (not a good experience last year when we went to Paris!). Queueing for a long time anywhere is a complete nightmare. I can remember going to Gullivar's Kingdom not long before she was diagnosed and having to leave the queue because she needed the loo. Now I know why.   Maybe older children and adults don't have this problem - I don't know. I do think that theme parks do need to consider younger diabetics. As it happened the park was not busy so we didn't have to queue for long. She did however have a big hypo whilst on the pirate ship - bless - took her ages to feel normal again. If she had been in the queue she would have had to come out.


----------



## katie (Jul 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I used to work for Saga Holidays, and the boss there was great. He struck a deal with Disneyland Paris to take the entire company (and partners/spouses/children) for the Christmas do. We had free run of one of the sections of the park - all rides free. Shame I don't like theme parks! I did go on Space Mountain...and disliked it intensely! There was free food and beer though, and entertainment, os it wasn't bad. We actually drank Disneyland dry, which was quite a laugh!
> 
> I know you're supposed to be 'frightened' and get an adrenalin buzz, but they just *really* terrify me, as I'm not good with heights.



Wow that sounds amazing.  Ive never been anywhere like that  not that id appreciate it anyway lol, because like you I find it terrifying!! I tried to think "come on... you aren't going to die!", but then I remembered it's a possibility 



gewatts said:


> I can remember going to Gullivar's Kingdom not long before she was diagnosed and having to leave the queue because she needed the loo. Now I know why.   Maybe older children and adults don't have this problem - I don't know.



It is almost a certaintly that I would either have a hypo, or have very high levels on a day out to a theme park.  So yes it does happen to us, but we aren't entitled to DLA, so therefore aren't entitled to a wristband.  But I guess the difference is that I can look after myself and a child can't.  I'm not disabled, so I don't mind not getting any special treatment.  I totally agree that some children should get special treatment as their levels can be unpredictable and they cant always read the signs etc...


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 24, 2009)

gewatts said:


> I can see that this seems to be quite a contraversial topic and we are all entitled to our opinions. Katie is only 5 and whenever we go out on a day trip most of the day is spent hunting for toilets (not a good experience last year when we went to Paris!). Queueing for a long time anywhere is a complete nightmare. I can remember going to Gullivar's Kingdom not long before she was diagnosed and having to leave the queue because she needed the loo. Now I know why.   Maybe older children and adults don't have this problem - I don't know. I do think that theme parks do need to consider younger diabetics. As it happened the park was not busy so we didn't have to queue for long. She did however have a big hypo whilst on the pirate ship - bless - took her ages to feel normal again. If she had been in the queue she would have had to come out.



Hi Gewatts..

I feel that all young diabetic children should be entitled and get without hesitation any pass that they need, whilst on a fun family day out at any theme park...and quite frankly it is a disgrace to the theme park company that you were'nt issued one for Katie...who at 5...in my eyes as a mam is classed as a small child.

The passes should be provided to diabetics of all age's regardless of being in receipt of DLA...Now whether older teenagers would accept a pass is a different matter..Nathan is 14...and I'm not sure that he personally would want one..because at this age he is wanting to be the same as all his peers..and would'nt want to been seen as getting special treatment...not that in my eyes he would be..but to a 14 year old everything is viewed quite differently.

I hope Katie is feeling much better..and despite her big hypo...still had a top family day out...

I would take this matter to the local paper..if you feel up to it...and shame them into accepting what they did was wrong..and discrimination....

Heidi
x


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 24, 2009)

Urbansoulpie said:


> *I don't mean any offence and I'm not having a go.....*but do you really think being a diabetic is really an entitlement to have special treatment/classed as a disability at theme parks?
> 
> Diabetics should always carry food, so wouldn't have a problem in queueing up for a long period of time and everyone needs the loo sometime.
> 
> ...



Hiya

As others have said this 'argument' has been done a few times but don't worry it is fine to have it brought up again.  

As it stands at the moment the UK Children with Diabetes Advocacy Group (friends of mine including me) are in correspondence with Chessington.  They took advice from DUK who told them that 80% of all diabetics were stable.   Helllllllooooooooo where the hell did that come from.    Now I can't speak to adults at all, I know nothing.    I do know that 80% of type 1 children are unstable, that is the fault of the system here.   All newly diagnosed children should be offered pumps or BB (MDI) and all should be taught carb counting from the off then the 80% would be a whole other ball game.    The following is an excerpt from an email of a friend of mine only from the other day.    I have changed all names.   This is not a young child, this is an older child :

'We went to Alton Towers yesterday and I purchased an annual pass for 
Jane and was given a free carer's annual pass.  We were also given exit wristbands so we did not have to queue.  
Jane was thrilled as were my other daughter and her friend who came 
along too.  That was the good bit, the downside was we had awful 
levels.  We arrived just before 11am after a nearly 2 hour car journey. 
  I told Jane to test thinking she would be slightly high....2.8!!!! 
Treated then 2.4!!!!!  Treated then 2.9!!!!  Treated again then 
4.3...this involved 2 glucojuice plus 2 tabs with Lucozade Sport...she 
just would not come up!  So after 1/2 an hour we got into Alton 
Towers!!!!  At lunch she was 13!!!!!  Guess all that glucose finally 
had an impact!  Stayed on the high side for awhile...then decided to 
eat tea on site...tested and 3.3....aggghhhh.  Then at supper she was 
2.0....have no idea what was happening!  Jane did not feel low at any 
time, she usually has quite a good hypo awareness..even changed meters 
to make sure!!!  This was with a reduced amount of insulin am and eve!!!

Jane is usually pretty stable so I reckon this goes to prove how vital 
it was not to queue for any length of time as goodness only knows what 
might have happened!  She needed to wash her hands to make sure 
readings were accurate and tested more often...it would have been a 
nightmare if we had been in queues especially as we had such extreme 
levels without Jane feeling it.

All in all it was a good day.  I have to say I would rather have queued 
without the need to test any day!!!!!



This shows that all parents would rather queue than their child having diabetes which shows that we are not after exit passes just because.   The whole adrenaline and excitment makes levels do all sorts of things, high or low, there is not pattern.    With the highs this child would have no doubt needed the loo at alot, I know my daughter does.

I hope this clears things up now for people that don't understand why.

Don't worry about asking, I ask if I don't understand.


----------



## bev (Jul 24, 2009)

Well said Adrienne! I also think people should ask as it may look as if parents are after some sort of preferential treatment. I think with children its a whole different ball game, their levels vary by the minute! I would never want to use A's diabetes as an excuse to get a freebie - i just want him to get out of life what others do. And if that means not having to queue - then so be it. 

I, like every other mother on the planet, would rather he queued and wasnt diabetic - than to be diabetic and need an exit pass.

I am not offended by the question at all - its perfectly reasonable for someone to ask. And if any of the information provided helps others to undersand the difficulties of taking a child with diabetes out for the day - then that has to be a positive thing.

It is truly dreadful that DUK have declared that 80% of children with diabetes are stable - where are they? I know 300 families with a diabetic child - and i think there are perhaps 2 i can think of who dont seem to have erratic levels!
And i suspect its because they are having a long honeymoon!(one of these children is the child you describe on the day out!). This is disgraceful that DUK have put a spanner in the works for our children. Why would they do this?Bev


----------

